# Goya Seasoned Rice Mixes



## Andy M. (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of prepared foods.  I usually prefer to make my own "from scratch".

Recently, on a whim, I bought a couple of boxes Goya Seasoned Rice Mixes.   We liked them and have now tried 4 or 5 different varieties.  They are good as a side dish or in a one dish meal.

Tonight, I browned some chicken thighs, sauteed some onion, mushroom and green peppers.  Then I added the rice mix, a couple of Sazon packets and chicken broth.  I simmered the whole thing, covered, for 30 minutes or so.  It was delicious.

I did something similar last week and served it with some jarred salsa.  Another good meal in one pan.

They're not the greatest thing since sliced bread but worth a try.  

In general, I have found Goya products to be very good quality.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice to know Andy..I saw them but hesitated now I'll give them a try.
kades


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 14, 2009)

Another Goya fan here!  I've used - & liked - their canned & dry beans, rice mixes, & other products over the years.  And in fact, just yesterday I was thrilled to find that our local WalMart (which maintains a full half-aisle dedicated just to Goya) now carries Goya-brand large jars of capers!  Yay!  Although I haven't tried them yet, pricewise it's much more economical than the tiny little jars in the regular "pickle" section.  And I use capers quite a bit.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 14, 2009)

Goya *yellow* rice is a staple side dish in our house. It's simple, very tasty and versatile.

We have really liked some of their other rice mixes, too, though the most recent one we had was bad. I am trying to recall which, but can't right now (maybe rice and red beans?). It's probablythe only disappointment I've ever had with a Goya product of any kind.


----------



## GB (Apr 14, 2009)

There is something about their packaging that I really do not like. I do not know what it is, but the Goya packaging makes me not want to try their products. I have heard many great things about them here though so I just need to get over whatever it is visually that I do not like and just jump in and get some Goya products.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 14, 2009)

GB said:


> There is something about their packaging that I really do not like. I do not know what it is, but the Goya packaging makes me not want to try their products. I have heard many great things about them here though so I just need to get over whatever it is visually that I do not like and just jump in and get some Goya products.


 

What don't you like?


----------



## GB (Apr 14, 2009)

I am really not sure Jenny. The packaging is just extremely visually unappealing to me. To the point that in my mind it looks like a low quality product. logically I know this is not true. Goya has an excellent reputation and just from the posts on this forum that come up every so often I know it is a great brand. There is just something visually that really messes with my mind for some unknown reason.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 14, 2009)

I know what you mean.  Every package has that big blue rectangle with the bold type "GOYA" on it.  It's not the slick packaging we're used to with most American brands.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 14, 2009)

GB said:


> There is something about their packaging that I really do not like. I do not know what it is, but the Goya packaging makes me not want to try their products. I have heard many great things about them here though so I just need to get over whatever it is visually that I do not like and just jump in and get some Goya products.


 
Have you written to the company to state your views on the packaging?


----------



## Constance (Apr 14, 2009)

Now that I'm disabled, I find that I use a lot more mixes than I used to. Some of them are very good...some are not. 
I have always like Rice-a-Roni and Uncle Ben's products, and I like most of the Zatarain's mixes. 
We also like "box potatoes" once in a while. DH can make the mashed potatoes taste really good, and the scalloped and au gratin potatoes aren't bad either.
True, they're all high in sodium, but I have low sodium, so it's not a problem for me, and DH has no blood pressure problems, so we don't worry about it. 

Science has come a long way, and I try to have an open mind about trying new things.


----------



## GB (Apr 14, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> Have you written to the company to state your views on the packaging?


Nope. I have no reason to care since I have never (with one exception) used their products. If I did use them and like them then the packaging would no longer matter to me so either way it does not matter to me if they do anything about it.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 14, 2009)

Constance said:


> Now that I'm disabled, I find that I use a lot more mixes than I used to. Some of them are very good...some are not.
> I have always like Rice-a-Roni and Uncle Ben's products, and I like most of the Zatarain's mixes.
> We also like "box potatoes" once in a while. DH can make the mashed potatoes taste really good, and the scalloped and au gratin potatoes aren't bad either.
> True, they're all high in sodium, but I have low sodium, so it's not a problem for me, and DH has no blood pressure problems, so we don't worry about it.
> ...


 
i use some of the ones u mention, but have found that zatarains are just way way to salty for me. understand they have come out with lower salt but haven't tried them.


----------



## Constance (Apr 14, 2009)

babetoo said:


> i use some of the ones u mention, but have found that zatarains are just way way to salty for me. understand they have come out with lower salt but haven't tried them.



You are right...They are quite salty. But as I said earlier,  I _tend to have low sodium. _


----------

